# Episode 238 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we talk fur prices and trapping along with skinning skunks! We also cover an event I recently took part in with Dr. James Kroll AKA Dr. Deer who did a deer necropsy event at Turtle Lake Club here in Michingan.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_238_final.mp3


----------

